# Florida Competitions?



## SketchCuber (Oct 16, 2012)

Does anybody know of any competitions that are going to be held in Florida?


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 16, 2012)

I am the delegate for Florida, but unfortunately I'm not really in the position to organize and delegate a competition on my own right now. I am currently applying for jobs out of state, so I'm not sure how much longer I will be around. I am interested to help out with a competition as long as someone else takes on the responsibility of delegating it. This would be in case I have to move before the date of the competition.


----------

